# Top Wages



## kilitact (Jun 30, 2017)

One Sunday, when counting the money in the weekly offering, the Pastor of a small church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week! 

The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw an elderly woman put the distinctive pink envelope on the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her. 

"Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated. 

"Why yes," she replied, "every week my son sends me money and I give some of it to the church." 

The pastor replied, "That's wonderful. But $1,000 is a lot, are you sure you can afford this? How much does he send you?"

The elderly woman answered, "$10,000 a week." 

The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful; what does he do for a living?" 

"He is a veterinarian," she answered. 

"That's an honorable profession, but I had no idea they made that much money," the pastor said. "Where does he practice?" 

*The woman answered proudly, "In Nevada. He has two cathouses - one in Las Vegas, and one in Reno."*


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2017)

Yea I tried to tell my Mom what I do for a living, have given up.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2017)

They are always your Mom::::


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/golf/201...sons-broken-putter-lake-has-players-stitches/


----------



## linnrg (Jun 30, 2017)

used to be a bumper sticker in Wyoming that said:
"Please don't tell my mom I work in the oil patch she still thinks I am a piano player in a whore house"


----------

